# Politics & Voting



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey guys, it has been awhile since I've posted anything. Knowing this website has quite a few die hard hunters, myself included, I was curious how many of you vote for candidates based solemly on their position regarding firearms (or at least put that as your highest voting criteria)??? My personal position is irrelevant, and I'm not suggesting I vote one way or the other, I am just curious what type of response I will get from this type of demographic/audience. Thanks.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A candidates standing on support of firearms and the second amendment is not the sole controlling factor regarding my voting, but it is an extremely high priority. It is often the deciding factor. 
I have a great interest in environment also. However, the environment can withstand a person like Bush for eight years. The second amendment may not survive Hillary for four years.
We will see what direction this thread goes. If it gets real political I hope you don't mind me moving it to the political form. Some people don't like politics even though their entire hunting future hinges upon it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> candidates standing on support of firearms and the second amendment is not the sole controlling factor regarding my voting, but it is an extremely high priority. It is often the deciding factor.


Double Ditto for me


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I like the way things are right now in Washington, with the Democrats holding some power and the Republicans holding some power also. IMO it forces compromise and I feel that I am less likely to be screwed one way or the other by radicals from either side. So to answer the question, in the next election I will be voting for whoever has an R behind thier name. Providing it looks like the Democrats will hold either the house or the senate.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I use to think one party was superior to the other, but after the last twelve years, from both the R's and the D's, I have come to believe that almost none of the politicians, especially any of them that have any sort of tenure there, have anyones best interest in mind except the people that are lining their pockets. They all seem to want to be the next 20 second clip on the news, no matter how outrageous what they are saying may be. What has any of them done, illegal immigration - nada, health care - nada, infastructure - nada. The dems were going to really do something after the midtern election, ha, 50 firstgraders could do more, and the rep's have done no better.

I do care about the pro-gun candidates, and if its pro vs anti, the pro-gun candidate will always get my vote, but I have decided other than that, I will vote to vote the encumbants out of office, and hopefully, the candidates will realize they need to do the will of the people to keep their jobs, which ironically is their job in the first place.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

If I WOULD be able to vote(i'll be 3 months too young :******: ), yes, it would be a significant role. For instance, I wouldnt vote for Romney. Not because he is a backer of the assult weopon ban, but how he claims to be a "lifelong" hunter, when he is just the opposite. Obama also supports the ban, but he doesnt try to make himself look like a big hunter. So, say it came down to those two, i'de take Obama.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I am voting for the Republican candidate no matter what, under no cercumstances could I see my self voting for Hillary, she is a horrible candidate that is 10x more polerizing than anything we have right now. We do not need a liberal taking our guns away from us.

However, If Rudy is the GOP guy I believe that he is also not a very good choice based on his stance on guns. What part of the second ammendment does he not understand. D.C. law suit being thrown out was a good case and win for the 2nd Amendment crowd.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

You wouldn't vote for Romney who supports (in the past) a assault weapons ban because he said he was a hunter but actually is not a hunter but you would vote for Obama who is certainly not a hunter, who does support a assault weapons ban, and who supports taking away all your guns. Honestly, I'm glad you won't be old enough to vote.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> You wouldn't vote for Romney who supports (in the past) a assault weapons ban because he said he was a hunter but actually is not a hunter but you would vote for Obama who is certainly not a hunter, who does support a assault weapons ban, and who supports taking away all your guns. Honestly, I'm glad you won't be old enough to vote.


I won't be voting for anyone with a D-next to their name. Obama has no chance of getting elected. I like Romney but again, elections are won and lost because of the Second amendment.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goon said:


> Obama has no chance of getting elected. .


remember that thought...

That is definitely _not_ the case...


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Goon said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has no chance of getting elected. .
> ...


Ok, they are slim and none. Honestly he maybe Hillary's running mate but She would have to really crash and burn to not get nominated.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goon said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Goon said:
> ...


He has a legitimate shot at the nomination...

When it comes down to it.. the Dems will balk ... there is already an decided undertone of uncertainty over her run... so many people have a visceral hatred for her.. that even Dems realize that their voting block doesn't like her... they realize that as much as people hate Bush and want a Dem in the white house... that putting Billary up will cause many Libertarian independent voters on the fence (like me) to vote Repug

The Dems may like the idea of another Clinton, but they realize that they'll lose the overall election if they nominate her...

(Don't forget I live in Dem country...so I get to hear their perceptions and perspectives all the time... some of these hard core Dems don't like her either.. some do but for the wrong reasons... They also predicted a landslide Dem election over the past 2 elections...you should have seen their face when Bush won re-election... to say they were in shock ... no words can describe the reaction in this Blue state)

Ryan


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

R y a n said:


> The Dems may like the idea of another Clinton, but they realize that they'll lose the overall election if they nominate her...
> 
> (Don't forget I live in Dem country...so I get to hear their perceptions and perspectives all the time... some of these hard core Dems don't like her either.. some do but for the wrong reasons... They also predicted a landslide Dem election over the past 2 elections...you should have seen their face when Bush won re-election... to say they were in shock ... no words can describe the reaction in this Blue state)
> 
> Ryan


I read on the internet that a few of the dems are worried that if they run hillary they are going to get creamed becasue so many people hate her and she has such an unfavorable rating almost over 50%. Hey let the dems run Hillary. The only thing I worry about is that some people will stay home and end up electing her as president.

The only Democratic Candidate that I see as a good option is Bill Richardson and he is too leftwing for me. To Pro Illegal Immigrant. Not acceptable.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's kinda sad to say, even in our new tempered society, but I would be willing to bet that somewhere between 30-50% of americans whom vote, be it dem or rep, will not vote for a woman for the oval office.

I could be wrong, but I just don't believe Hillary is electable, and the country will have had a clinton or a bush in office for 20 years. It just isn't going to happen.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> It's kinda sad to say, even in our new tempered society, but I would be willing to bet that somewhere between 30-50% of americans whom vote, be it dem or rep, will not vote for a woman for the oval office.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I just don't believe Hillary is electable, and the country will have had a clinton or a bush in office for 20 years. It just isn't going to happen.


A different perspective which is just as scary... is that many women and young girls will vote for her SPECIFICALLY because she is a woman and only because they want to vote a woman in.... irregardless of her political position on any given issue.

That alone could give her an extra 15+% of the vote...

I've heard that sentiment from alot of young girls talking about Billary. 

NOTE: I've also heard many women who are my age that won't ever vote for Hillary, as they can't see her as a Commander in Chief with troops overseas...

Thank god for that...

Ryan


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

R y a n said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > It's kinda sad to say, even in our new tempered society, but I would be willing to bet that somewhere between 30-50% of americans whom vote, be it dem or rep, will not vote for a woman for the oval office.
> ...


I am hoping that the country is smarter than that...


----------

